
Clojure Protocols and the Expression Problem - fogus
http://formpluslogic.blogspot.com/2010/08/clojure-protocols-and-expression.html
======
pwpwp
This looks nice, but I have a small nit to pick: the expression problem
concerns _static_ type safety, so discussing it in the context of an
untyped/dynamically typechecked language is a bit off.

------
raju
The author mentions this presentation by Stuart Halloway on Vimeo at the end
of the article - Reiterating it here - <http://vimeo.com/11236603>

I watched the video yesterday, and reading this article after the fact helped
articulate some of what Stuart was covering in his presentation. YMMV.

